# Norman Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There seems to be some good deals on Norman (Godin) Guitars at Fleet Pro Sound at the moment.

http://www.fleetsound.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=98&osCsid=7d9e3f3609ef53110def72ead48a4102


----------

